# Subclass 190 VISA



## Saisri (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi,

I have applied for Subclass 190 VISA for Australina PR VISA and got my VISA invitation and i have made the VISA payment on Feb 1st week, and uploaded all the required documents including Medical checkup results by Feb 15th'14.

Please let me know when will a Case Officer be assigned to my Application.

Thanks,
Saisri


----------



## eddieb7 (Feb 2, 2014)

Nobody will know for certain when you will be assigned a Case Officer.

But, they have apparently reduced the processing time for Subclass 190 from 6 months to 3 months.

We have applied 30 Jan with all docs uploaded, with exception of medicals and police checks. Still waiting for Case Officer too.

I know of people who applied around 15th January who have their Case Officer assigned.

Just need to wait patiently!!


----------



## bazidkhan (Dec 10, 2013)

Dear all..
As I have also applied for stat sponsored visa on last 20th February 2014. So we are all in same boat. Plz updates us regularly as ur status changes or CO assigned till the visa grant. Best of luck to all who have applied and waiting....
Thanks


----------



## kene (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi we got CO assigned mid january. Uploaded our medicals 18 February, but have not heard anything since then.


----------



## Noman (Mar 25, 2014)

Dear All:

I have also applied for SS SA 190 and lodged application on 1/3/14 and waiting for Co. Uploaded medicals and PCC already with required docs ....


----------



## kene (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi Norman. I don't know whether it os advisable to do medical and police clearance before getting assigned a CO. There are people on the forum who are still waiting for theur CO for longer than 3 months. It may have some advantages, but your dates for the medicals and ppc have already started counting and is only valid for 1 year.


----------



## Noman (Mar 25, 2014)

kene said:


> Hi Norman. I don't know whether it os advisable to do medical and police clearance before getting assigned a CO. There are people on the forum who are still waiting for theur CO for longer than 3 months. It may have some advantages, but your dates for the medicals and ppc have already started counting and is only valid for 1 year.


Hi Kene ,

Yes you are absolutely right that some people have not completed their PCC and Medicals before Co is assigned to their case . But thts your discretion how you go about it if i take DIBP processing times for 190 visa its just 3 months irrespective you are from High risk or low risk country so its worth to make your application complete decision ready for case officer once they are assigned .Also it is important to mention that CO some times may not necessarily appear to applicants and we have to upload required docs.

Trust this suffice 

Regards

Noman


----------



## kene (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi Norman. Can you explain to me how the BIBP works if it is 3 months. Paid for 190 visa on 28 nov 2013. CO assigned mid january. Uploaded medical and PPC 18 February. So its over 3 months from my calculations that I applied. I've tried to enquire, but I heard they can only try to resolve every case within 3 months, but some cases will take longer time. For me I hope the wait is gonna worth the out come. I will keep u informed when I get any feedback.


----------



## bazidkhan (Dec 10, 2013)

Noman said:


> Dear All:
> 
> I have also applied for SS SA 190 and lodged application on 1/3/14 and waiting for Co. Uploaded medicals and PCC already with required docs ....


Hi Noman,

H r u. I also applied on 20th Feb 14. No CO allotted yet . What do u think when i will get CO and grant of visa as well as we belong to HR country Pakistan.
I know that according to DIBP the visa processing time for 190,189 and 489 visas is 3 moths. but actually it is not looking as we read on forums.. Thanks


----------



## Noman (Mar 25, 2014)

kene said:


> Hi Norman. Can you explain to me how the BIBP works if it is 3 months. Paid for 190 visa on 28 nov 2013. CO assigned mid january. Uploaded medical and PPC 18 February. So its over 3 months from my calculations that I applied. I've tried to enquire, but I heard they can only try to resolve every case within 3 months, but some cases will take longer time. For me I hope the wait is gonna worth the out come. I will keep u informed when I get any feedback.


Dear Kene:
I believe your application is going well .. if you see as I see your case officer was assigned in due course . One thing more actually you are not calculating Xmas and new year holidays if we take this into account its pretty much moving at the Right pace.

I wish you all the success for your visa grant soon .

Regards Noman


----------



## Noman (Mar 25, 2014)

bazidkhan said:


> Hi Noman,
> 
> H r u. I also applied on 20th Feb 14. No CO allotted yet . What do u think when i will get CO and grant of visa as well as we belong to HR country Pakistan.
> I know that according to DIBP the visa processing time for 190,189 and 489 visas is 3 moths. but actually it is not looking as we read on forums.. Thanks


Hello Bazid !

M doin great  you shud be positive about your application....still there 3-4 weeks for case officer allocation in ur case n I guess you shud wait patiently till then or may b u never know sumbody is working on your application. .. u c if you try to compare ur timeline wid others it wud be difficult bcoz everybudy has different circumstances and dibp deals accordingly. ..there are thousands of other countries which are Hr other than Pakistan so the key is b firm ... ull get it soon 

Regards Mohammad


----------



## bazidkhan (Dec 10, 2013)

Noman said:


> Hello Bazid !
> 
> M doin great  you shud be positive about your application....still there 3-4 weeks for case officer allocation in ur case n I guess you shud wait patiently till then or may b u never know sumbody is working on your application. .. u c if you try to compare ur timeline wid others it wud be difficult bcoz everybudy has different circumstances and dibp deals accordingly. ..there are thousands of other countries which are Hr other than Pakistan so the key is b firm ... ull get it soon
> 
> Regards Mohammad


Thanks for positive response and God bless u..


----------



## Noman (Mar 25, 2014)

Hello Guys :

Any updates ??? Did someone assigned CO ?

Bazid , Kene & Others?

Rgds

Noman


----------



## bazidkhan (Dec 10, 2013)

Noman said:


> Hello Guys :
> 
> Any updates ??? Did someone assigned CO ?
> 
> ...


No news yet . just waiting patiently..


----------



## kene (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi Norman. We have a CO assigned to us in January. She requested we submit Pcc n medicals within a month...which we did, but have not heard from her since then. Remember we paid for visa end of November. I've observed that with visa 190 they work with their own time line not necessarily within the 3 months they've stipulated. So I will continue waiting. I will give u a feedback if there r new developments.


----------



## kene (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi guys. Finally got a message from my CO today after 4months. Bit no good news yet.


----------



## Rushi (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi it took 7 weeks for case officer to arrive in Sub class 190


----------



## Alnaibii (Aug 1, 2013)

Guys, sorry to rain on your parade, but DIBP announced that 190 Visa is reaching the quota in this financial year, so many of us will get visa only after 1st of July.


----------



## rkgupta (Apr 7, 2014)

I have applied for ACS Skill assessment on 17 Feb, 2014. My application status is stuck with 'With assessor'. It's been there till now (7th April). Can anyone please let me know why much time it might take?? 

Any one else has applied on this date and got result??

Best Regards,
RKGupta


----------



## Rushi (Nov 16, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> Guys, sorry to rain on your parade, but DIBP announced that 190 Visa is reaching the quota in this financial year, so many of us will get visa only after 1st of July.


I got email from my CA that there are few places left in 190 for dentists. There might be waiting. My application is in it's last stage. Will they carry fwd it to next year even if my skill will be removed from SOL? Will CA tell me that quota is finished?


----------



## Alnaibii (Aug 1, 2013)

If you received invitation, then you already got one of the places remained. Anyway, DIBP announced that for 190 there are not occupational caps anymore.


----------



## Rushi (Nov 16, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> If you received invitation, then you already got one of the places remained. Anyway, DIBP announced that for 190 there are not occupational caps anymore.


Hi Alnaibii.. thanks a lot for replying. I got invitation in Nov , lodged in Jan, got CA in Feb, now all docs , police check, medical submitted.
Last email from CA was , this subclass(190; skill General dentist) has few places left for this year and it will also affect applicants who are in last stage like me. He said there might be wait.
What happened if places are full? 
What if next year DIBP remove my skill from SOL?


----------



## allenwaynw (Apr 9, 2014)

for those who applied on 2014 beginning, their application will not get processed until july 1st 2014 due to the cap probably, because those who applied in late 2013, still waiting for the results.
it usually takes over 6 months if you are from asia, and it takes less than 5 months if you are from europe.


----------



## Noman (Mar 25, 2014)

Hello Bazid & kene:

Any updates ? Any news?


----------



## bazidkhan (Dec 10, 2013)

Noman said:


> Hello Bazid & kene:
> 
> Any updates ? Any news?


No news.. the 7th week has also gone, but no reply from DIBP or and no CO allotted.. what about you?


----------



## Noman (Mar 25, 2014)

bazidkhan said:


> No news.. the 7th week has also gone, but no reply from DIBP or and no CO allotted.. what about you?


No news  All sailing in the same boat ....

Let's just hope we will get grant soon directly wid out co's.


----------



## bazidkhan (Dec 10, 2013)

Noman said:


> No news  All sailing in the same boat ....
> 
> Let's just hope we will get grant soon directly wid out co's.


In the forums most people urge that now a days no visa will be granted until !st July after which visa will be issued, as the DIBP has reached to the visa cap for the year 2013-2014.. what do you think about this problem?


----------



## rai2826 (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi All,

I applied my visa on 12th feb 2014 and CO got allocated on 26th march and after which I got a possible delay automated mail. I front loaded all my docs.I asked my CO and the reply was " we don't need any further docs from you and we will be in touch when we can process your application" this happened on 1st april and till then no response.


----------



## kene (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi Rai. Was told the same thing last 2wks. But my co didn't say the cap is filled. She just said there r limited space. I later learnt last week that they fixed number of people every yr for visa 190. And once they reach that number they cannot give out any visa. So technically it doesnt mean ur own occupation list is filled. Once the required number is reached they cannot exceed it with even a single visa. they need to fix the number of people required for the next visa 190 for 2014/15. B4 they start giving visas again.


----------



## rai2826 (Apr 13, 2014)

kene said:


> Hi Rai. Was told the same thing last 2wks. But my co didn't say the cap is filled. She just said there r limited space. I later learnt last week that they fixed number of people every yr for visa 190. And once they reach that number they cannot give out any visa. So technically it doesnt mean ur own occupation list is filled. Once the required number is reached they cannot exceed it with even a single visa. they need to fix the number of people required for the next visa 190 for 2014/15. B4 they start giving visas again.


Thanks kene. Does it mean that I don't have any chance before july ??


----------



## kene (Nov 12, 2013)

If the number of people for the year for 190 is reached they can't issue any visa. But they will keep on processing and checking ur docs. I learnt last week that there r few space for people who the immigr or the gov may consider because of specific needs or intrests, these r the people that may get visa with the few space remaining.


----------



## rai2826 (Apr 13, 2014)

kene said:


> If the number of people for the year for 190 is reached they can't issue any visa. But they will keep on processing and checking ur docs. I learnt last week that there r few space for people who the immigr or the gov may consider because of specific needs or intrests, these r the people that may get visa with the few space remaining.


Thanks kene.... so my CO can finalise my case within 3 month timeline but my grant wl come only in july. Will they tell that my case is good for visa grant and officialy it wl come only after july..


----------



## bazidkhan (Dec 10, 2013)

kene said:


> If the number of people for the year for 190 is reached they can't issue any visa. But they will keep on processing and checking ur docs. I learnt last week that there r few space for people who the immigr or the gov may consider because of specific needs or intrests, these r the people that may get visa with the few space remaining.


Yes kene,
You are exactly right..i 200% agree you..


----------



## MilanPS (Apr 15, 2014)

Guys,

I filed the 190 visa application (SA nomination) on 15-Mar-2014, 4 weeks gone, no response form any case officer.
Reading this thread, looks like I'm way behind in the queue ...

Cheers.


----------



## MilanPS (Apr 15, 2014)

Guys,

Came across this piece of info on acacia hash au dot com under the occupational-ceiling-changes-March-2014 page

It reads:

Update on Accountants

It has previously been announced that the occupation of Accountant might be removed from the Skilled Occupations List from 1 July 2014. A decision has not yet been made, but applicants may consider a backup strategy just in case the occupation is removed. 

There are a number of different occupations besides Accountant General ANZSCO 221111 which may be possible for people with accounting degrees. 

In addition, Accountants would still be eligible for state sponsorship, even if the occupation is removed from the Skilled Occupations List. 

Finally, the change would only come into effect from 1 July 2014, and applications lodged before this date would not be affected."

Its' disheartening and no sanctity can be derived ...


----------



## kene (Nov 12, 2013)

Guys u can't believe that I got my visa approved for me and my family yesterday. Despite the fact that my co said there are limited space for 190 class, and we have to wait till july.


----------



## MilanPS (Apr 15, 2014)

kene said:


> Guys u can't believe that I got my visa approved for me and my family yesterday. Despite the fact that my co said there are limited space for 190 class, and we have to wait till july.


That's amazing kene, congratulations ... Which state do you have the nomination for and when do you plan to be on-ground? (pardon me for not picking up on this thread right from the beginning).

So that implies, all of us can still be hopeful of getting our grants even before July'14 ...


----------



## kene (Nov 12, 2013)

We got nomination from WA. We will visit by december for 2 wks bcos of visa conditions. Then plan to finally leave june 2015. We need to save and plan well b4 leaving cos I have a family to cater for b4 I find a job.


----------



## MilanPS (Apr 15, 2014)

kene: That sounds like a good & solid plan. 

Fortunately for us, we have been saving for a while now since we also have to support ourselves and our little daughter too.
Also, my consultant told me that all applicants on the visa application have to stay a minimum of 4 weeks on 1st port-of-entry. Are you sure its' 15 days only? or it differs from state to state?


----------



## kene (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks for the information Milan. Thats why this forum is important to me, cos we never knew about the 4 weeks first stay. We will cross check this and then review our plans.


----------



## MilanPS (Apr 15, 2014)

kene said:


> Thanks for the information Milan. Thats why this forum is important to me, cos we never knew about the 4 weeks first stay. We will cross check this and then review our plans.


kene: Yes, that's a good idea. Meanwhile, I will again go back to my agent and re-confirm that for you.

I also remember coming across someone in another forum who had gone to SA for 2 weeks to do port-of-entry with similar plans as yours but when she went to centerlink office, they asked her the planned duration of her stay and then asked her to come back later for registration when she's coming for a longer stay.

That's where I got re-assured of 1 month minimum stay, initially my agent also mentioned 15 days only but later she confirmed that its' 4 weeks min.

Having said that, we should also not discount the fact that it may vary between the states too, so I guess you should confirm with your state office in Australia to be 100% sure.


----------



## MilanPS (Apr 15, 2014)

kene: Just confirmed from my agent:
- you can activate your PR visa by doing port-of-entry by all applicants on your visa application & before the given date mentioned on your grant, this visit can be as short as 15 weeks min.
- When on this trip you will not be able to register with centerlink coz they'd want you to stay forever
- the next & long stay can be well planned within next 3 yrs from the date of grant, which is when the calculation for your citizenship qualification of 4 yr continuous stay in Australia will trigger-off

Hope this helps.

*P.S.: *Though I don't trust the depth of knowledge & experience of my agent too much but he's been pretty OK so far.


----------



## kene (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks so much Milan for ur assistance. 
I hope urs work out well too.


----------



## Noman (Mar 25, 2014)

kene said:


> Guys u can't believe that I got my visa approved for me and my family yesterday. Despite the fact that my co said there are limited space for 190 class, and we have to wait till july.


Great news kene cheers! I told u stay calm n ull get it  by the way did you receive direct grant? Can u share your time line? If you dont mind!

Congrats once again. ..


----------



## kene (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi Norman. 
Yes i guess u were right to advice i stay calm. We got state nomination last year October. Applied for visa end of November. Got the medicals and pcc uploaded in February. We go co mid january. She informed us of the limited spaces remaining arrd end og march and that she is goong on leave till end of april, so she said her colleagues will be handling our case. We r happy that we got the visa this week.


----------



## Noman (Mar 25, 2014)

kene said:


> Hi Norman.
> Yes i guess u were right to advice i stay calm. We got state nomination last year October. Applied for visa end of November. Got the medicals and pcc uploaded in February. We go co mid january. She informed us of the limited spaces remaining arrd end og march and that she is goong on leave till end of april, so she said her colleagues will be handling our case. We r happy that we got the visa this week.


Hey that's such a great news ! Glad it all went fine for you ! I would like to wish you very best in your future endeavors  and may Almighty help you in every step in OZ!


----------



## Noman (Mar 25, 2014)

bazidkhan said:


> In the forums most people urge that now a days no visa will be granted until !st July after which visa will be issued, as the DIBP has reached to the visa cap for the year 2013-2014.. what do you think about this problem?


As the statement says itself that there are few visa left from this years Minister quota nothing can be done but to wait patiently . I know its tiresome but you cant do any about it. No one can speculate on DIAC information provided. If obviously there are some visas left this year InshaAllahtala we will get our grant before July.


----------



## Noman (Mar 25, 2014)

By the way Bazid did your case been assigned to a Officer ?


----------



## bazidkhan (Dec 10, 2013)

Noman said:


> By the way Bazid did your case been assigned to a Officer ?


Hi noman
Yes I got my CO on 22 April and he asked for medical of my dependants . So I am trying to arrange it now. Nothing new further. But I hope strongly that we will got our visas in June insh.


----------



## ash1974 (Apr 24, 2014)

Noman said:


> Hey that's such a great news ! Glad it all went fine for you ! I would like to wish you very best in your future endeavors  and may Almighty help you in every step in OZ!


Hi Noman,

I believe I have a similar case of Kene. I got the invitation and then submitted the medical report on 01.03.2014. Which is supposed to be the last step.
Since then I am waiting I am still waiting for an answer.
Is it possible that they will deny my application? I thought its only formalities now! I am really worried


----------



## Noman (Mar 25, 2014)

ash1974 said:


> Hi Noman,
> 
> I believe I have a similar case of Kene. I got the invitation and then submitted the medical report on 01.03.2014. Which is supposed to be the last step.
> Since then I am waiting I am still waiting for an answer.
> Is it possible that they will deny my application? I thought its only formalities now! I am really worried


Hi Ash1974:

Could you please confirm if you have already submitted all the docs on Immi account including medicals ?


----------



## Noman (Mar 25, 2014)

Also kindly advise your time line..


----------



## Noman (Mar 25, 2014)

bazidkhan said:


> Hi noman
> Yes I got my CO on 22 April and he asked for medical of my dependants . So I am trying to arrange it now. Nothing new further. But I hope strongly that we will got our visas in June insh.


InshaAllahtala you ill get it soon enough !

Cheers


----------



## ash1974 (Apr 24, 2014)

Noman said:


> Hi Ash1974:
> 
> Could you please confirm if you have already submitted all the docs on Immi account including medicals ?


Yes I did. I submitted all the documents. Last thing was the medical which was uploeaded on 1.3.14


----------



## ash1974 (Apr 24, 2014)

ash1974 said:


> Yes I did. I submitted all the documents. Last thing was the medical which was uploeaded on 1.3.14


Note that an agent is taking care of all my submittals


----------



## Noman (Mar 25, 2014)

ash1974 said:


> Note that an agent is taking care of all my submittals


HI ASH1974:

BASED ON WHAT I DEEM THERE SHOULDNT BE AN ISSUE REGARDING YOUR MEDICALS .. DO U HAVE ANY TYPE OF COMMUNICABLE DISEASE? DID UR AGENT CONFIRM THAT EMEDICAL LINK DISAPPEARED FROM OUR ON LINE APPLICATION? BCOZ ONCE THE MEDICALS ARE DONE E-MEDICAL LINK DISAPPEAR FROM APPLICATION IF EVERYTHING IS IN GOOD ORDER .

''No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.


----------



## ash1974 (Apr 24, 2014)

Noman said:


> HI ASH1974:
> 
> BASED ON WHAT I DEEM THERE SHOULDNT BE AN ISSUE REGARDING YOUR MEDICALS .. DO U HAVE ANY TYPE OF COMMUNICABLE DISEASE? DID UR AGENT CONFIRM THAT EMEDICAL LINK DISAPPEARED FROM OUR ON LINE APPLICATION? BCOZ ONCE THE MEDICALS ARE DONE E-MEDICAL LINK DISAPPEAR FROM APPLICATION IF EVERYTHING IS IN GOOD ORDER .
> 
> ''No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.


I am sure that I don't have any type of communicable disease. I will check with my agent regarding the e medical link.


----------



## akuranchie (May 4, 2014)

*decision ready*

I don't think it is necessary to wait for a case officer before you do your medicals and police check. You can complete your application whiles waiting for a case officer. My friend did everything together and the first day he got a case officer was the same day he got his visa grant. But don't forget to upload form 80 in your application otherwise it is not complete. But recently things have become slow and I learnt all those with complete application will get final decision after July 1st, 2014.


----------



## Noman (Mar 25, 2014)

Guys any updates?? Any grants this month


----------



## ash1974 (Apr 24, 2014)

Noman said:


> Guys any updates?? Any grants this month


I got mine. Wish all other waiting for the grant receiving it shortly.
It was tough waiting time


----------



## bazidkhan (Dec 10, 2013)

ash1974 said:


> I got mine. Wish all other waiting for the grant receiving it shortly.
> It was tough waiting time


Congrats brother. Can you please write your time line such that we can get some idea. Thanks


----------



## Noman (Mar 25, 2014)

ash1974 said:


> I got mine. Wish all other waiting for the grant receiving it shortly.
> It was tough waiting time


Hi Ash1974:

Such a great news  ! I would like to wish you the very best in your future endeavours.!

Would would appreciate if you could share your timeline with us ....

Cheers !


----------



## kene (Nov 12, 2013)

Big congrats ash!!! I hope to hear good news from the other guys soon.
When are you planning to enter Australia?


----------



## ash1974 (Apr 24, 2014)

Noman said:


> Hi Ash1974:
> 
> Such a great news  ! I would like to wish you the very best in your future endeavours.!
> 
> ...


Thank you
Could you please specify the time line you require. In general it took me almost 4 months to get the grant after a case officer was assigned.


----------



## ash1974 (Apr 24, 2014)

kene said:


> Big congrats ash!!! I hope to hear good news from the other guys soon.
> When are you planning to enter Australia?


Thank you. I pray for all as well.
Did not decide yet


----------



## Noman (Mar 25, 2014)

ash1974 said:


> Thank you
> Could you please specify the time line you require. In general it took me almost 4 months to get the grant after a case officer was assigned.


Thanks for your post . Thats wat i wanted to know the time the whole process took! I Believe its more than average processing times of 3 months .What i deem from your case it took 6 months from the start of the application submission till grant.

Just a piece of advise if you are planning to move this Year make sure to move before or till August for a smoother Job Hunt other wise in November/December Job Market is slow and recruitment process is usually slow.


----------



## ash1974 (Apr 24, 2014)

Noman said:


> Thanks for your post . Thats wat i wanted to know the time the whole process took! I Believe its more than average processing times of 3 months .What i deem from your case it took 6 months from the start of the application submission till grant.
> 
> Just a piece of advise if you are planning to move this Year make sure to move before or till August for a smoother Job Hunt other wise in November/December Job Market is slow and recruitment process is usually slow.


Thank you. Your advice is appreciated and I will keep it on mind


----------



## shubhneeraj (Jun 17, 2014)

Noman said:


> Also kindly advise your time line..


whats the chances for nsw state sponsership . It will be easier then last year


----------



## Noman (Mar 25, 2014)

shubhneeraj said:


> whats the chances for nsw state sponsership . It will be easier then last year


Hi Shubhneeraj,

Wat is your occupation ? Are you applying through an agent?

Rgds
Noman


----------



## shubhneeraj (Jun 17, 2014)

Noman said:


> Hi Shubhneeraj, Wat is your occupation ? Are you applying through an agent? Rgds Noman


.. It's registered nurse


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

shubhneeraj said:


> .. It's registered nurse


Have you looked at remote area sponsorship? If you are eligible for AHPRA registration they are always looking for nurses in remote areas.


----------



## shubhneeraj (Jun 17, 2014)

aussiesteve said:


> Have you looked at remote area sponsorship? If you are eligible for AHPRA registration they are always looking for nurses in remote areas.


.. I am registered with aphra but don't have any experience as registerd nurse but now I start job with medical centre


----------



## geordiegirl68 (Jun 13, 2011)

shubhneeraj said:


> .. I am registered with aphra but don't have any experience as registerd nurse but now I start job with medical centre


Can I ask when you got your registration with AHPRA, and how long you have been qualified as a nurse? Many UK nurses are unable to gain registration at the minute. It would be interesting to know how you got through the registration process. Best wishes.


----------



## geordiegirl68 (Jun 13, 2011)

geordiegirl68 said:


> Can I ask when you got your registration with AHPRA, and how long you have been qualified as a nurse? Many UK nurses are unable to gain registration at the minute. It would be interesting to know how you got through the registration process. Best wishes.


Just bumping this, as myself and many UK nurses would like to know how someone with NO experience as a nurse is able to gain registration with AHPRA, when many experienced nurses can not?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

geordiegirl68 said:


> Just bumping this, as myself and many UK nurses would like to know how someone with NO experience as a nurse is able to gain registration with AHPRA, when many experienced nurses can not?


I believe that a foreign nurse who undertakes the approved skills conversion course ( about $15,000) to give them the equivalent of an Australian Bachelor of Nursing are eligible for registration, just as though they were a local new graduate.


----------



## Rushi (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi

I had applied for 190 (NSW nominated Skill Dentist). Got invitation in Nov 2013 & lodged in Jan 2014.
As previously discussed sub class 190 has got limited places left in 2013. So they put it on hold till July 2014.

The new SOL has not been released yet. 
What should be the next step?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Rushi said:


> Hi
> 
> I had applied for 190 (NSW nominated Skill Dentist). Got invitation in Nov 2013 & lodged in Jan 2014.
> As previously discussed sub class 190 has got limited places left in 2013. So they put it on hold till July 2014.
> ...


If you've provided all your documents and checks, all you do is wait for the visa to be granted. Your CO will let you know if any further information is needed. A new SOL has no relevance to your application.


----------



## Rushi (Nov 16, 2013)

maggie-may24 said:


> If you've provided all your documents and checks, all you do is wait for the visa to be granted. Your CO will let you know if any further information is needed. A new SOL has no relevance to your application.


Hi Maggie,
Thanks for reply.

Yes I did submit all documents, Police Check and medical till April 12.
CO has then informed me that 190 quota has reached the ceiling for 2013 financial year. Nothing else.

New Financial year starting from tomorrow.


----------



## liji.binu (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi,

When will be the new occupational ceilings be published. I was looking into "Software Engineer". Unfortunately there seems to be high no. of applications for this particular occupation. I've completed my ACS in 2013 and since then i've been waiting for an invite through EOI in Regional sponsorship.

Regards,
Liji


----------



## Alnaibii (Aug 1, 2013)

I am happy to announce that I received my visa! Seems they are processing 190 very quickly since the new quota licked in.


----------



## manil007 (Aug 25, 2014)

*Applied for 190 in August*

Hey guys i applied for 190 on 19th August.
got EOI on the same date i got my sponsorship
Uploaded all the documents already.
Medicals, blah blah everything was ready.

Hoping to get a case officer soon.
need to know if someone is on the same boat as me.


----------



## karim22 (Sep 5, 2014)

*190 Application*

Hi guys

I am waiting to apply for my state nomination for NSW in the upcoming session. I am done with my degree from UNSW in Accounting and I will choose General Accountant as my profession.

1. Can someone tell me about the new 1000 application dilemma? Does it mean they will accept only 1000 applications per intake per occupation or 1000 for all the professions mentioned?

2. And, is there anyway I might miss out to be in that 1000 if I apply on the very first day?

I have applied for my assessment and I am confident I will receive a positive assessment. I have scored 8 (s),8.5 (L),8 (W), 7.5 (R) in my ielts. I have worked as a lecturer about 2 years in Bangladesh and I have also worked as a finance and accounting manager for about 2 years in Bangladesh. However, I am not applying for points under employment.

3. What is the likely chance that I will be nominated by NSW?

4. Since you receive your invitation to apply for visa, how long might it take to be granted a 190 Visa?

Cheers


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

1. It's 1000 applications in total, and then there are caps within that by occupation. I'm not sure where there's any published list of the occupation caps.

2. If the next application session is anything like the last one, you'll need very good luck to get your application in. The last session filled in less than one hour with a lot of applications having technical issues when the system overloaded and locked up.

Sorry, can't help with your other questions. Unfortunately with the absolute mess the last session turned out to be, it seems some migration agents are trying to steer their clients away from NSW sponsorship due to being unable to guarantee they'd even be able to submit their application.


----------



## Mehrnaz (Sep 10, 2014)

*190 Victoria*

Hey guys,
I have applied for 190 visa. It is written that the processing time is 3 months whether or not you are from a risky country!
Does anyone know whether that's true because all my friends who are form Iran which is considered a risky one got their visa after 1 year and half  
It is really important to me that how long I have to wait


----------



## Mehrnaz (Sep 10, 2014)

Can anyone help me?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

There's no way to predict unfortunately. I've heard it takes 3-6 months but most of those I think were low risk countries. Hopefully someone from a higher risk country will respond with their experience.


----------



## kamalgarg010 (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi,

I am applying for the Visa 190 (ANZSCO : 261313). I have 3.1 years of work experience as Software Engineer . I would be grateful if somebody clarify my below queries :

1) Are salary slips are mandatory to submit ? If yes then how many salary slips are required ? Will first and last slips for each employer be fine ? 

2) Are tax documents and bank statements mandatory ? If yes then which tax document needs to be submitted and for how much period bank statements are required ?

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Kamal


----------



## MartinB (May 20, 2014)

kamalgarg010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am applying for the Visa 190 (ANZSCO : 261313). I have 3.1 years of work experience as Software Engineer . I would be grateful if somebody clarify my below queries :
> 
> ...


Did you do a skill assessment, which has to be done before applying for a visa?
The assessment organization will be able to clarify your questions


----------



## seva (Sep 16, 2014)

*Qld 190*

I have applied for QLD SS at 29th January 2015 but CO has not appeared yet after 4 weeks. i am wondering if it is normal? Does anyone applied at or around this date? Would be great if you share your timeline.


----------



## MartinB (May 20, 2014)

seva said:


> I have applied for QLD SS at 29th January 2015 but CO has not appeared yet after 4 weeks. i am wondering if it is normal? Does anyone applied at or around this date? Would be great if you share your timeline.


I've applied for visa 190 (WA SS) on 17th of January with full health and police checks.
I got a CO after 3 weeks asking me for clarifying few documents...
Once again, if your visa application and your documents are completed you might get directly the visa grant without have correspondence with CO


----------



## seva (Sep 16, 2014)

MartinB said:


> I've applied for visa 190 (WA SS) on 17th of January with full health and police checks.
> I got a CO after 3 weeks asking me for clarifying few documents...
> Once again, if your visa application and your documents are completed you might get directly the visa grant without have correspondence with CO


wow that's great. I just haven't uploaded medicals as Im waiting for CO to ask me for them.


----------



## MartinB (May 20, 2014)

seva said:


> wow that's great. I just haven't uploaded medicals as Im waiting for CO to ask me for them.


At that stage, under suggestion of a mate who's got 190 visa a year ago, i decided to make medical check appointment before apply for the visa in order to make faster the entire process and not have any deadline by your CO


----------



## seva (Sep 16, 2014)

MartinB said:


> At that stage, under suggestion of a mate who's got 190 visa a year ago, i decided to make medical check appointment before apply for the visa in order to make faster the entire process and not have any deadline by your CO


yes you are right I should go for medicals as well. My all the other documents are complete. thanks for letting me know


----------



## seva (Sep 16, 2014)

MartinB said:


> At that stage, under suggestion of a mate who's got 190 visa a year ago, i decided to make medical check appointment before apply for the visa in order to make faster the entire process and not have any deadline by your CO


Hi Martin,
Did you receive your visa? I asked for medicals, form 80 and form 1221.


----------



## MartinB (May 20, 2014)

seva said:


> Hi Martin,
> Did you receive your visa? I asked for medicals, form 80 and form 1221.


Hi,
I got the visa on 18th March.
Exactly 3 months after submit the application.
I'm so happy and just looking forward to fly down under


----------



## MartinB (May 20, 2014)

I can't remember which form I filled up, anyway clicking onto "My Health Declarations" into the Aus government website you'll have a exhaustive explanation of what you need about this matter.


----------



## MartinB (May 20, 2014)

Here we go:

https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/my-health-declarations.htm

( link unlocked for me  )


----------



## abdul qayyum (Nov 2, 2014)

*what is criterion to select best state for subclass 190 after successful EA assessmen*

Dear All,

I got successful EA assessment and now want to proceed for subclass 190. 
The Anzsco i got in out come is only available in NSW.

May i know what is the next step and how to proceed with it?

Many Thanks

Br/ Abdul Qayyum


----------



## seva (Sep 16, 2014)

MartinB said:


> Hi,
> I got the visa on 18th March.
> Exactly 3 months after submit the application.
> I'm so happy and just looking forward to fly down under


Hey Martin,
Congratulations  so happy for you. Let me know if you need any information before you land in Australia. I already live here for over 4 years. 
I received an email from Adelaide team 7 asking me for 80 and 1221 and medicals. I completed all of them and uploaded the documents. However, this morning I received another email from Adelaide team 13 asking me couple of question about my university years. I am confused, why did they change my team? Is that normal?
Cheers


----------



## MartinB (May 20, 2014)

seva said:


> Hey Martin,
> Congratulations  so happy for you. Let me know if you need any information before you land in Australia. I already live here for over 4 years.
> I received an email from Adelaide team 7 asking me for 80 and 1221 and medicals. I completed all of them and uploaded the documents. However, this morning I received another email from Adelaide team 13 asking me couple of question about my university years. I am confused, why did they change my team? Is that normal?
> Cheers


I think it is pretty normal, I was assigned 3 different CO during only 3 months, and every one asked me the same question about a matter discussed deeply (and solved) with the first one.
Apparently not only in Italy there are communication problems


----------



## aida-may (Mar 28, 2015)

Dear All, 
I have a question please about the 190 visa, what happens when you receive the nomination? I mean what happens in the EOI? what exactly do you receive in your account? and does your EOI stop automatically? I mean what if you receive a nomination and then your age score drops the next day? does this happen or will your EOI STOP once you receive an invitation, if so what is the next step? 
I am still puzzled a bit about how the procedure goes, suppose I submit a state sponsorship application and they are now assessing my application, how does their outcome happen, I mean in what form, do they contact skillselect? and then skillselect issues an inviation on my EOI, therefore it would stop calculating so that I wont loose points the next day? I appreciate it if anybody can explain the procedure to me!

thanks 

Aida


----------



## aida-may (Mar 28, 2015)

Dear All, 
I have a question please about the 190 visa, what happens when you receive the nomination? I mean what happens in the EOI? what exactly do you receive in your account? and does your EOI stop automatically? I mean what if you receive a nomination and then your age score drops the next day? does this happen or will your EOI STOP once you receive an invitation, if so what is the next step? 
I am still puzzled a bit about how the procedure goes, suppose I submit a state sponsorship application and they are now assessing my application, how does their outcome happen, I mean in what form, do they contact skillselect? and then skillselect issues an inviation on my EOI, therefore it would stop calculating so that I wont loose points the next day? I appreciate it if anybody can explain the procedure to me!

thanks 

Aida


----------



## aida-may (Mar 28, 2015)

sorry, got posted twice by mistake!


----------



## MartinB (May 20, 2014)

here all the information you are asking:
Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)
moreover:
State nomination, once received, will be auomatically added up into your skill select account.
This allow you to have 5 extra points to reach 60 points to apply.
next step: submit an EOI (it is enough to declare that you have 60 points)
next step: apply for the visa (during this process you must give proof of how you have reached 60 points - working experience-ielts test-diploma/degree-age etc).
A Case Officer will examinate your data and will take a decision.
a positive one hopefully.


----------



## aida-may (Mar 28, 2015)

Thank you Martin,
I have already submitted an EOI, but my question is how is the mechanism? How does your EOI stop counting points once you receive the invitation? How would it change in status? I mean there is a date of effect on it, so does this change in status?


----------



## MartinB (May 20, 2014)

aida-may said:


> Thank you Martin,
> I have already submitted an EOI, but my question is how is the mechanism? How does your EOI stop counting points once you receive the invitation? How would it change in status? I mean there is a date of effect on it, so does this change in status?


from immi website:

"Provide more information

You can provide more information to us at any time until a decision is made on the application".

This means that in case of improvement of your status you might get extra points.
No worry, Aus government do not give back the visa 190 fee so easily 
You will be required many times to give proof of claim your points


----------



## aida-may (Mar 28, 2015)

Actually i will be loosing points for age, so I was hoping the EOI would stop counting if I receive the invitation before that 
The fact is this is my first time to submit an EOI, and haven't seen how it works once and if it receives an invitation


----------



## MartinB (May 20, 2014)

aida-may said:


> Actually i will be loosing points for age, so I was hoping the EOI would stop counting if I receive the invitation before that
> The fact is this is my first time to submit an EOI, and haven't seen how it works once and if it receives an invitation


That's correct!
They take your age at the time of the invitation to apply.


----------



## aida-may (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi Martin, 
thank you for replying to my earlier posts, I would like to ask about something, what happens after you receive the state nomination? Do you receive it as an invitation on your EOI too?


----------



## MartinB (May 20, 2014)

aida-may said:


> Hi Martin,
> thank you for replying to my earlier posts, I would like to ask about something, what happens after you receive the state nomination? Do you receive it as an invitation on your EOI too?


Once state nomination will be approved, your EOI will be update automatically in SkillSelect. Your state nomination approved then will appear in your SkillSelect account.


----------



## aida-may (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi Martin, can I ask you one more thing, just received a visa invitation on my skillselect account for visa 190, I have 60 days to lodge a visa now but tomorrow I will loose 10 points for age, do you think that will matter now or does my EOI freeze now that I received the invite? If not this means I have to lodge my visa today? Thanks again for your help


----------



## MartinB (May 20, 2014)

Why do not apply for the visa today?
Just to do not risk something has changed recently.
Congrats for your invitation


----------



## aida-may (Mar 28, 2015)

Thank you Martin! I will follow your advice


----------



## aida-may (Mar 28, 2015)

Dear Martin, I hope im not bothering you but I just started the process, but havent undertaken any health examination yet, can I lodge it now and do the health examinations later? Thanks!


----------



## MartinB (May 20, 2014)

aida-may said:


> Dear Martin, I hope im not bothering you but I just started the process, but havent undertaken any health examination yet, can I lodge it now and do the health examinations later? Thanks!


Yep sure.
Complete the health examination before applying just help to make the process faster.
Now a good idea would be to organize the health check before a Case Officer ask you to do so in order to spare some time...
Have a look here:
https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/arranging-health-exam.htm

Don't worry too much anyway, Is a pleasure to help you out given that I got the same visa not so long ago and I haven't forgot the process yet.
It is a good english writing exercise for me too


----------



## seva (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi there,
It's me again
I asked for the medicals on 17th March and Medicals were submitted at 23rd March. It's not uploaded in my immiaacount though, but in a phone call to immigration office they said that they have recieved it already. I was asked again 2 questions which I answered but I have not heard anything from my case officer after that. Everyone says after submitting your medicals, it takes a max of 2 weeks to get the Visa. It is quite one month that I have had my medicals. Is this normal?

Thanks
Sevda


----------



## MartinB (May 20, 2014)

seva said:


> Hi there,
> It's me again
> I asked for the medicals on 17th March and Medicals were submitted at 23rd March. It's not uploaded in my immiaacount though, but in a phone call to immigration office they said that they have recieved it already. I was asked again 2 questions which I answered but I have not heard anything from my case officer after that. Everyone says after submitting your medicals, it takes a max of 2 weeks to get the Visa. It is quite one month that I have had my medicals. Is this normal?
> 
> ...


I got the visa after about 3 months from the date of my medicals...
That's because according to my CO a document was missing.
Even if you are 100% sure your documents are alright a CO might ask you for clarifications making the process slower...
Every case is different.
All the best


----------



## aida-may (Mar 28, 2015)

Dear Martin and everyone, 

I have a question with regards to the visa application, I have already submitted an paid for my visa a few days ago, then yesterday I started uploading documents, there is a list of documents listed under the name of every applicant, now I did attach most of these.
my question is about the medicals as I found a link to get the health details then answered some questions and it lead me to a REFERAL LETTER TO MEDICAL REPORT 
With a HAP number for each family member, now should I print and take this letter to the medical authority assigned and start my examination or should I wait for the CO to be assigned and then he would ask me to do them like I've seen many people post thay they were asked to do the medicals and didnt do them on their own, I'm confused please advise


Thanks


----------



## MartinB (May 20, 2014)

aida-may said:


> Dear Martin and everyone,
> 
> I have a question with regards to the visa application, I have already submitted an paid for my visa a few days ago, then yesterday I started uploading documents, there is a list of documents listed under the name of every applicant, now I did attach most of these.
> my question is about the medicals as I found a link to get the health details then answered some questions and it lead me to a REFERAL LETTER TO MEDICAL REPORT
> ...


Once HAP in your hands you can organize the medical check by your own before the case officer give you a deadline.

Here is step by step what you are expected to do:

-You lodge your My Health Declarations form online
-We determine whether health examinations are required
-You are directed to eMedical Client to consent to eMedical processing and complete your medical history if required
-You download an eMedical Referral letter
-You make an appointment with an approved panel clinic or migration medical services provider and provide your HAP ID
-You attend your appointment and take your eMedical Referral letter with you
-The clinic locates your case in eMedical using the HAP ID
-Clinic staff record your health examination results in eMedical
-Panel physician and/or radiologist grades and submits your case
-Your health case is cleared within in minutes by the system or referred for manual processing
-You lodge a visa application and provide your HAP ID in your visa application
-We confirm that you have completed the correct health examinations and continue processing your visa application.


----------



## rohitszone (Apr 30, 2015)

*NSW Invitation Processing TimeLine 2015*

Hi Guys,

I have submitted my EOI with 55+5 SS Points for NSW SS[Subclass 190] for the role of Developer Programmer - 261312.

EOI is submitted on 21st April, 2015, I have not received the invite yet.

Can someone guide on further timeline ? Are the invite rolled out every 2nd and 4th Friday ?

What could be the timeline for Grant in hand.


----------



## aida-may (Mar 28, 2015)

21st of april is too soon, They have not indicated their criteria on their website, but maybe things are slowing down now because we are approaching the next financial year


----------



## rohitszone (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks but that doesn't still answer my question, whats the normal time line to receive an invite?


----------



## aida-may (Mar 28, 2015)

There is no indication on their website, nobody can guess a standard timeline, it depends on your score maybe, I received an invitation in less than a month but maybe because my score was 60+5 SS so that will not give you an indication, just be patient, and good luck


----------



## aida-may (Mar 28, 2015)

And by the way you have to wait for an invitation to apply for nomination first then they assess your qualifications and if you meet them then they will send an invitation to your EOI after which you can lodge a visa 190


----------



## rohitszone (Apr 30, 2015)

Sure thanks 

Cheers, Rohit

Skilled-Subclass 190 | Developer Programmer-261312->09/04/2015->ACS App. Submitted->10/04/2015-PTE A Exam->12/04/2015- PTE Results Results (L-79, R-67, W-75, S-70 | Overall : 72)->16/04/2015-ACS +VE->21/04/2015-EOI Submitted 55+5pts for NSW SS.->Next Steps ->XX/0X/2015-NSW Nomination Invite->XX/0X/2015-NSW Nomination Submission->XX/0X/2015-NSW Application Approval->XX/0X/2014->Visa Invite->XX/0X/2015->PCC | Health | Documents uploaded->XX/0X/2015 - Visa Grant


----------



## Kirito (Jan 7, 2015)

aida-may said:


> And by the way you have to wait for an invitation to apply for nomination first then they assess your qualifications and if you meet them then they will send an invitation to your EOI after which you can lodge a visa 190


Do we have to wait for them to 'spot' us or should we write a letter to express our interest for the state?


----------



## aida-may (Mar 28, 2015)

Yes you have to wait for them, and of course you have to have lodged an EOI with interest in NSW first


----------



## varundev (Apr 20, 2015)

Does anyone from us Got Grant ?

Want to know For which state 190 was applied ?

Which Visa team did process application ?

Please share it so we can know more about the process.


----------



## abdul qayyum (Nov 2, 2014)

*NSW invitation till June, 2015*

Hi friends,

I have submitted EOI for NSW having 55+5 points. My EA ANZCO is 233914 (Engineering Technologist) and IELTS (6.5, 7, 7.5, 7.5).

As per detail on NSW website, they will keep inviting potential candidates based on merit till June,2015.

So far i din't get invitation, if my application didn't succeed, what would be next step? whether my EOI will be discarded? or i should withdraw it and apply for some other state? or i better to to keep in intact and stay in queue.

Looking fwd your suggestions.

Br/ Abdul Qayyum


----------



## abdul qayyum (Nov 2, 2014)

*more than assessment Authority*

Dears,

I have got my assessment with anzco 233914 from EA, submitted EOI for NSW, waiting invitation since march, 2015. I got EA assessment based on my Engineering Experience, However, my qualification in Computer Sciences and thinking to get my CDR assessed trough ICS as well. in this regard, I have following questions.

a. Can i have get my skill assessment done from more than 1 authority?
b. Can they both remain valid, i mean, after getting ICS outcome, would EA outcome remain valid.

c. Can i apply for another EOI based on my 2nd assessment planned to be done through ICS?

d. Can i run 2 EOIs in Parallel?

Br/ Abdul Qayyum


----------



## aida-may (Mar 28, 2015)

I dont know the answer to all your qustions, but about having 2 EOIs in paralel yes you can and whichever one gets an invitation go for it


----------



## kalpesh1987 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hello,

My agent has lodged an EOI on my behalf on 14th July 2015 for SS Subclass 190 visa.
My point score is 60
Profile : ICT Support Engineer.
Preferred State :
1. South Australia
2. NSW
3. Any

I still have not received any invite,
My agent told me that none of the states are opened yet.

Any idea by when i will get the invitation as i m very worried.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## abdul qayyum (Nov 2, 2014)

kalpesh1987 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My agent has lodged an EOI on my behalf on 14th July 2015 for SS Subclass 190 visa.
> My point score is 60
> ...


same here, i applied with 60 points in April 2015 in NSW and waiting for the invitation, moreover, pls let know whether we can apply for ymore than states? if yes, then another EOI would be required to be created or same EOI can be used to apply for multiple sates?

thanks


----------



## kalpesh1987 (Aug 7, 2015)

abdul qayyum said:


> same here, i applied with 60 points in April 2015 in NSW and waiting for the invitation, moreover, pls let know whether we can apply for ymore than states? if yes, then another EOI would be required to be created or same EOI can be used to apply for multiple sates?
> 
> thanks


Hi Abdul,

Thanks for the reply. I am not too sure about filing another EOI.

My agent on 07th Aug told me that, ACT is going to open soon and they have asked to write a settlement and Committment letter. Moreover, he told me that i may get an invite by August month end.

Any idea when the states are going to open ?


----------



## kalpesh1987 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi,

I have submitted my EOI with 60 (55+5 SS) points on 14th July 2015 for ICT Support Engineer profile (263612).

My profile is available only in South Australia and have chosen the preferred state as South Australia.

However, ICT Support Engineer profile is under "Special Conditions" now.

Can any one please advise whether there is chance of updation of this quota ?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

If you don't meet the special conditions (have lived/studied in SA for 12 months OR have immediate family living in SA OR have 80 points), then you won't receive an invitation. State's typically put in these special conditions where there is low demand for the occupation but they still want to provide some options for a very select group of applicants.


----------



## kalpesh1987 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi Maggie,

Thanks for the information.

Does these quota revise ?

My agent based in Mumbai, India, told me that the quota gets revised regularly and have advised me to wait untill 1st Oct. 2015. 

I want to know following things
1) What if i go for a skill assessment 2nd time with different profile which is highly available in many states ( for example. Software Engg.) ?
2) Is there any chances of getting these quota revised ?
3) How much time does visa processing will take after receiving an EOI ?


Regards,
Kalpesh.


----------



## patel.vipul (Nov 17, 2015)

Dear,

I have submitted my EOI with 55+5 SS Points for any SS[Subclass 190] for the role of Developer Programmer - 261312.

EOI is submitted on 09th Sept, 2015, I have not received the invite yet.

Can someone guide on further timeline or EOI Invitation approval or not ?

Score Details

My age : 28 - 30 points
My qualification MCA - 15 Points
TOEFL Score : 110 : 10 Points
Any State Sponership : 5 Points
Total Score : 60

Plz share experiences when my EOI approximately invite.


----------



## kavita74 (Jun 5, 2014)

seva said:


> Hi there,
> It's me again
> I asked for the medicals on 17th March and Medicals were submitted at 23rd March. It's not uploaded in my immiaacount though, but in a phone call to immigration office they said that they have recieved it already. I was asked again 2 questions which I answered but I have not heard anything from my case officer after that. Everyone says after submitting your medicals, it takes a max of 2 weeks to get the Visa. It is quite one month that I have had my medicals. Is this normal?
> 
> ...


Hi sevda
can u pls update on ur visa status. When did u receive it, and approximately how many days after submission of medical?

Its been almost 3 weeks that we have completed our medicals. How long u think it might be before we get the visa?

Thanks.


----------



## abdul qayyum (Nov 2, 2014)

patel.vipul said:


> Dear,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with 55+5 SS Points for any SS[Subclass 190] for the role of Developer Programmer - 261312.
> 
> ...


Dear, 
I am also 55+5, ANZCO 233914 (Engineering Technilogies), waiting since Apr, 2015.

No Clue.


----------



## VASRAN (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi I received invitation for 190 Visa My score distribution is 55+5 points ANZCO 233914 Engineering Technologist Age - 33 years - 25 points IELTS - L7.5, R7.5, W6, S7 Experience - 7 years Overseas+ 1 year Australia - 15 points Qualification - B.Tech - 15 points State sponsorship - South Australia applied 25-Oct-2015 State sponsorship approved - 19th Nov 2015 Applying for visa


----------



## abdul qayyum (Nov 2, 2014)

VASRAN said:


> Hi I received invitation for 190 Visa My score distribution is 55+5 points ANZCO 233914 Engineering Technologist Age - 33 years - 25 points IELTS - L7.5, R7.5, W6, S7 Experience - 7 years Overseas+ 1 year Australia - 15 points Qualification - B.Tech - 15 points State sponsorship - South Australia applied 25-Oct-2015 State sponsorship approved - 19th Nov 2015 Applying for visa


Hi VASRAN,
I applied with same ANZCO 233914 in Apr, 2015 and so far no news. 
55 (age, qualification, exp etc) +5 (State Sponsorship which is awaited)
IELTS (W 6.5 ,R 7.0, L 7.5 ,S 7.5).

what prospect of success you see?

Br/ Abdul Qayyum


----------



## abdul qayyum (Nov 2, 2014)

abdul qayyum said:


> Hi VASRAN,
> I applied with same ANZCO 233914 in Apr, 2015 and so far no news.
> 55 (age, qualification, exp etc) +5 (State Sponsorship which is awaited)
> IELTS (W 6.5 ,R 7.0, L 7.5 ,S 7.5).
> ...


Further, i noticed that your applied for SA, whereas i submitted my EOI for NSW.


----------



## abdul qayyum (Nov 2, 2014)

abdul qayyum said:


> Further, i noticed that your applied for SA, whereas i submitted my EOI for NSW.


Further, i checked my intelligibly for SA as well, i meet the ilets which is required as competent plus, but there are some additional requirements. I don't Australia exp, niether any relative. do u think i can apply for SA as well?


----------



## VASRAN (Oct 23, 2015)

abdul qayyum said:


> Further, i checked my intelligibly for SA as well, i meet the ilets which is required as competent plus, but there are some additional requirements. I don't Australia exp, niether any relative. do u think i can apply for SA as well?


Hi Abdul,

You are right, since Engineering Technologist is in supplementary skill list of SA, you need extra requirements as mentioned by you. If I was in your place first I will check with NSW why it is taking too much time. If it's the points that is holding back the application I would resit in IELTS to score 7 each.

Regards


----------



## kalpesh1987 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi,

Can any one please let me know when the new quota will come for 263212 ICT Support Engineer... I have submitted EOI on 14th July 2015 with 55+5 points ?

As per my agent, new quota may come in March 2016 but he is not sure on that.

I am worried abt my case now , please advise.


----------



## abdul qayyum (Nov 2, 2014)

kalpesh1987 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can any one please let me know when the new quota will come for 263212 ICT Support Engineer... I have submitted EOI on 14th July 2015 with 55+5 points ?
> 
> ...


Hi,
Quota doesn't apply to state sponsorship. Since your visa subclass is 190 instead 189 (independent), therefore, your EOI in NSW doesn't have any connection with quota.


----------



## kalpesh1987 (Aug 7, 2015)

abdul qayyum said:


> Hi,
> Quota doesn't apply to state sponsorship. Since your visa subclass is 190 instead 189 (independent), therefore, your EOI in NSW doesn't have any connection with quota.


Hi Abdul,
Thanks for the reply.
My occupation is under "Special Conditions" since 6th July 2015 in South Australia.

Moreover, My occupation is sponsored only by South Australia.

Is there any possibility that it will be available in the near future ?

Regards,
Kalpesh.


----------



## abdul qayyum (Nov 2, 2014)

kalpesh1987 said:


> Hi Abdul,
> Thanks for the reply.
> My occupation is under "Special Conditions" since 6th July 2015 in South Australia.
> 
> ...


https://www.anzscosearch.com
register this website, check which state accepts your ANZCO. if you have each 7 in ielts and visa subclass is 189, then you need to bother whether ur occupation is opening in future or not.

this is as per my limited studies, experts to enlighten more on it.


----------



## kalpesh1987 (Aug 7, 2015)

abdul qayyum said:


> https://www.anzscosearch.com
> register this website, check which state accepts your ANZCO. if you have each 7 in ielts and visa subclass is 189, then you need to bother whether ur occupation is opening in future or not.
> 
> this is as per my limited studies, experts to enlighten more on it.


Hi Adbul,
Thanks for the reply.

I am already registered in ANZSCO website.

I have a PTE score L 77, R 70, W 77, S 90 ..Overall 77.

Any other expert pls help if you have more details on this.

Regards


----------



## Bunty Patel (Feb 6, 2016)

Can i change my employment details as my previous employer has provided a experience letter with wrong date of joining? and my CO has already assigned and he raised the query.


----------



## zh_82 (Feb 20, 2016)

*190 timeline after medicals*



kavita74 said:


> Hi sevda
> can u pls update on ur visa status. When did u receive it, and approximately how many days after submission of medical?
> 
> Its been almost 3 weeks that we have completed our medicals. How long u think it might be before we get the visa?
> ...


Dear kavita74,

Could you, please, share the timeline for your case? I've also got SS from VIC, uploaded all the docs including medicals and PCC. Two weeks have passed since that and nothing in the application status has changed.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sunflower047 (Feb 3, 2016)

It would be grateful if someone share their experience-
How about the overseas employment?
Is the processing time faster than so called high risk countries?


----------



## VenusifiedBT (Apr 6, 2016)

*190 visa - ANZSCO code 221112*

Hi guys

I am new to this forum. I have lodged an EOI for visa 190 for state sponsorship open for all states. My nominated ANZSCO code is 221112 - Management Accountant. Other profile details are as below:

IELTS: 8 bands in each module (20 points for Proficient English)
Qualification: At least a Bachelors - skills assessment done by CPA (15 points)
Age: 26 years (30 points)
Skilled work experience: 1.25 years (0 points)
State nomination: 5 points

Total 70 points including state sponsorship

What worries me are these two things:

- What are the odds of Management Accountants getting nominated by Australian states? I have been active on another forum but haven't really seen ANYONE applying for this code lately. Is it because they don't invite us guys? Or it's just a coincidence?

- I have heard only NSW is open for Management Accountant sponsorship. Is it really getting that bad for accountants? Is there any chance I could get an invite for skilled independent visa?

Also, when can I expect an acknowledgment from Australian states regarding my EOI?

Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## sunflower047 (Feb 3, 2016)

VenusifiedBT said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have lodged an EOI for visa 190 for state sponsorship open for all states. My nominated ANZSCO code is 221112 - Management Accountant. Other profile details are as below:
> 
> ...


Is seen your profile, it's better to apply for 189.

At present, 189 is more faster than 190.


----------



## Hemant264 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hello
Hope all well.
I am bit confused and need your expert opinion.
My EOI was submitted in April-16 under 2332 'Civil engineer'. 
I have applied for state sponsorship 190 visa from VIC, currently numbers in occupation ceiling shown on skill set site "Ceiling value: 2970" & "Result till date:1159" with more than 1800 invitations left in this catagory i wanted to check if they fill full quote within July-16? furthermore, numbers aren't changed in this category after April round, not sure if this is normal for not issuing single invitations in this category in April 16 EOI round.

Regards


----------



## sunflower047 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hemant264 said:


> Hello
> Hope all well.
> I am bit confused and need your expert opinion.
> My EOI was submitted in April-16 under 2332 'Civil engineer'.
> ...


As per my knowledge, Celing value applicable for Visa class 189, not for 190.
Below link may give you some idea-
https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/


----------



## Najam276 (Jun 1, 2016)

Hello everyone, I am new to this forum and want to have your expert opinion regarding my case for visa class 190

Profession: Mechanical Engineer (Assessment positive = 15 points)
Ielts: Straight 7 = 10 points
Age: 25 = 30 points
Experience: 2 years = 0 Points
Total: 55 + 5 points State sponsor.
EOI not submitted yet

Please guide me which State should I go for the sponsorship (the one which takes the minimum time and has the maximum visas for Mechanical Engineers)? and secondly what are the chances of getting this 190 visa. 

The other option is that I repeat ielts and score straight 8, which seem quite difficult, and apply for 189 visa. Your views are welcomed. Thanks


----------



## shan.sm34 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Long Wait for grant - 190 Visa*

Dear Experts,

I lodged my 190 Visa for VIC on 17th March 2016 under 263111. CO assigned on 28th April & additional info provided on 3rd May. Till now my application status is as "Assessment in progress". However 3 months SLA also crossed. I do not know whether I should ask them over mail about this delay in visa grant or not. Does it impact on processing of my visa application. Please suggest me . I know their financial year ends on 30th June. They might have deficiency of visas or insufficient via quota until 1st of July.
Please suggest , should I wait until 1st July  or need to ask the over mail politely.

Thanks,
Shantanu


----------



## sunflower047 (Feb 3, 2016)

Najam276 said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to this forum and want to have your expert opinion regarding my case for visa class 190
> 
> Profession: Mechanical Engineer (Assessment positive = 15 points)
> Ielts: Straight 7 = 10 points
> ...


Hi Najam,

Have you submitted your EOI?


----------



## sunflower047 (Feb 3, 2016)

Najam276 said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to this forum and want to have your expert opinion regarding my case for visa class 190
> 
> Profession: Mechanical Engineer (Assessment positive = 15 points)
> Ielts: Straight 7 = 10 points
> ...





shan.sm34 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I lodged my 190 Visa for VIC on 17th March 2016 under 263111. CO assigned on 28th April & additional info provided on 3rd May. Till now my application status is as "Assessment in progress". However 3 months SLA also crossed. I do not know whether I should ask them over mail about this delay in visa grant or not. Does it impact on processing of my visa application. Please suggest me . I know their financial year ends on 30th June. They might have deficiency of visas or insufficient via quota until 1st of July.
> Please suggest , should I wait until 1st July  or need to ask the over mail politely.
> ...


Hi Shantanu,

What is the status of your visa?


----------



## priyanka_das (Feb 19, 2017)

Dear Members,

I had lodged 190 NSW Sub class EOI on 1st Nov 2016 with 65 points(60+5 points total, IELTS-6.5 - No points) in 261311 - analyst programmer category. How long will it take approx. to get the invitation. Is software engineer category is better than analyst programmer category to get invitation? Please suggest. 

Looking forward your response.

Thank you!
Priyanka


----------



## mr91535 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi Guys, I am following some threads and curios about my NSW state nomination, if someone has any idea.

My points breakdown as below:
Age : 25
English PTE-A : 10 (30/01/2017)
Education Qualification : 10
Experience : 15 (10 years ACS Experience, Total 13 years)
EOI initially submitted on : 23/08/2016 (457, since I didn't have enough points)
EOI updated on : 08/02/2017 (NSW-190, 60+5 for SS)
Occupation : ICT Business Analyst - 261111

Any idea how is my chances of getting invitation from NSW and when possibly?

Also does anyone has access to Australia CEP? My Bachelor of Science degree was assessed as AQF Associate degree, so I lost 5 points there. The reason I heard (and probably true) was my institution was in Tier-2 category in CEP. I need to know if its still in the same group or has moved to Tier-1.

Thanks.


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

mr91535 said:


> Hi Guys, I am following some threads and curios about my NSW state nomination, if someone has any idea.
> 
> My points breakdown as below:
> Age : 25
> ...


Please don't copy and paste this again if you don't get an answer here, it's frustrating reading the same post in multiple areas..


----------



## JOHN_7 (Mar 13, 2017)

*Process after invitation*

Hi folks,

I got an invitation for 190 from SA in Feb 2017. Now I'm gonna apply for the visa. Can I apply for police clearance and Medical checks before a case officer assigned? 
Also I haven't got any link for immiaccount in my skillselect invitation. Do I have to create it manually?

Thank you


----------



## upen144 (Mar 26, 2017)

I am going to apply for VISA subclass 190 under - 222211	Financial Market Dealer	- I am having eight years of same trade exp. I am 29 years old and my spouse will be travel with me . I want to go to SA bcoz my real sister is residing in Adelaide from 2013 and her Husband is the Australian Citizen now . They can give the sponsorship as well.

How much the chances for getting VISA ? Please advise .


----------



## Sourena (Apr 27, 2017)

Hi guys 
How long does it take for assessing the documents and recive outcome letter for state sponsorship from NSW (190 visa)?
Occupation : 312211
Has someone had such this experience recently ?, however in NSW website is mentioned up to 12 weeks.


----------



## sunflower047 (Feb 3, 2016)

Sourena said:


> Hi guys
> How long does it take for assessing the documents and recive outcome letter for state sponsorship from NSW (190 visa)?
> Occupation : 312211
> Has someone had such this experience recently ?, however in NSW website is mentioned up to 12 weeks.


I applied last year April, it's been 1 year, haven't noticed any good news from NSW.


----------

